# My S Grade CRS eggs hatched sometimes this week



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

First time ever, a CRS eggs hatched. I must have did things right. i got no pH meter.

I just used a ratio of 1:1.3 acid/alkaline buffer for the water and temperature of 24 degree celsius. Hatched in about 3.5-4 weeks.

The babies are so small. incredibly small. I think I might have killed a few when i changed some water yesterday. Only see 5 babies. More may in the plants somewhere I hope.

Also, my Koi angelfish laid eggs today.

Wayne.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats ! 

Stuart


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks. I must have done things right.

CRS is so hard to raise. It takes the eggs weeks and weeks to hatch.

The life span of CRS is 1-1.5 years only.



CRS Fan said:


> Congrats !
> 
> Stuart


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

that's so cool! I'm still struggling to keep them alive


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats on the babies!


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks. I think I am lucky this time. Still not quite sure all the correct environment parameters to successfully raise CRS.

See mother CRS after giving Birth.






Baby Crystal Red Shrimps








jkam said:


> that's so cool! I'm still struggling to keep them alive


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Cool, keep up the good work...


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

*Koi Angelfish Guarding eggs*

My Koi Angelfish Guarding Eggs for almost 2 days now. Only 5-10% of the eggs turned white.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrat! Mine kept dieing. I could only keep them alive for a few months... I prob. have killed more than 50!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

nicely done on both


----------

